
It's time to adopt Cosmic Time, one time for the entire world - Jaruzel
https://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/its-time-adopt-cosmic-time-one-time-entire-world.html
======
madcaptenor
No it's not. Obligatory link to "So You Want to Abolish Time Zones":
[https://qntm.org/abolish](https://qntm.org/abolish)

------
djsumdog
So everyone just uses UTC? Keep in mind China now has one timezone. Ask anyone
recently from China how that's working out for them. :-P

Maybe a better solution is to always have a UTC15:40 printed on all plane
tickets. I had one job where I worked with people in NYC, Colorado and
Calgary. I simply had a set of clocks on my bottom status bar with all those
respective zones. I could easily tell what time it was for any of my co-
workers.

